# An E6 oriental/western game (replacement needed) - last call for bento



## mfrench (Nov 11, 2007)

I've been having trouble breaking into PbP games here, so I figured: what the heck, I'll just start my own.  It will give me the chance to try a setting that I've been kicking around for a while, and maybe even try to run an E6 game, which I can't seem to get started in person.

I have worked out most of the fluff that I want want to see, but the specific classes for them are not set in stone.  I know that wizard and cleric are right out, and I think that the Book of Nine Swords and Oriental Adventures should figure prominently.  Strangely enough, most of the Eberron stuff seems to fit as well (even though I've never played with it!).  The races from Eberron and OA are (mostly) welcome to be used, but the only PHB race to be included is Human.  Races:
[sblock]Eastern (former) Empire
Human (oriental) -- priests are Shugenjas
Spirit Folk (from OA) -- blend in with the easterners

The 'Native Races': 
Human (arabic) -- traders and nomads from the far western wastes
Shifter (from Eberron CS) -- usually live in the wastes, reviled as demon-spawn
Changeling (from Eberron CS) -- prevalent in the big cities, reviled as demon-spawn
Korobokuru (use stats for a dwarf, only small, no darkvision, and Favored Class = Barbarian) -- live in the wastes
Goliath (from Races of Stone) -- frequent the mountains that separate East from West
These peoples are native to the western lands; so rarely are they trained as martial adepts, that for one to even be seen with a katana is probably going to cause a fight.  They are never members of Houses.  The Empire treated them much like the Native Americans: tribes with various languages, ancestry and religious beliefs, and now after many years they have sort of blended their religious traditions to the point that Shamans will serve any of them.[/sblock]Stats will be from a 32-pt point buy, with costs as per the DMG.

The normal Alignment system just doesn't seem appropriate, so I want to use a variant like Honor and Taint, from Unearthed Arcana.  I will formalize something later.

Just because one of the core setting-roles below shares a name with a class doesn't necessarily mean that I have that in mind.  And lastly, some of the campaign description comes from other posters on the boards, garbled up so terribly in a word document that I lost the posters for each quote.  I'd be glad to give anyone credit who claims that one of these ideas is theirs!

The premise of the campaign is as follows:
[sblock]With the death of the Last Emperor long ago, the world fell into ruin.  Fertile lands became dry wastes, and the once mighty empire has been reduced to a series of independent cities.  Traditional Sword and Sorcery is blended with swordplay and mysticism set against a background of blasted desert, personal honor, and rough justice.  The setting is a desert wasteland with mighty citadels of cities; meddling Wu Jen; crafty, backwater shujengas; monasteries in the high mountain passes filled with sohei and monks; ninjas and rogues form mighty guilds in the dark underworlds of the cities; swords-for-hire fight bandits and barbarians in the dust bowls and ruins between these cities; and there's a huge rush for gold all the while, forcing alliances and hiring swords.  The cities are run by the decendants of the old empire, but desert traders and natives from the wilds also fill out the setting.

The groups that define the setting’s politics all cling to the honor-bound ways of the forgotten past, but in very different ways.  They are the only ones who can wield the Katana and Wakizashi (bastard sword and short sword) without being hunted down.

The Advocates are secret orders of gentlemen assassins that work within the Houses.  They train in the secret arts of ninjitsu, valuing stealth and subtle political manuevering. Their identities and traditions are closely guarded secrets.  They enforce the will of the Houses.

The Oathblades are bound by their word, and often swear to serve wealthy Houses as swordarms.  They have strict ritualized dueling ceremonies, but will always work together to strike those that have broken their contracts, or those outside this brotherhood who deign to wield their sacred weapons.  They sometimes can be found hired out to militant Houses, as leaders of mercenary/bandit groups, and some have made the leap and claimed the title of Shogun (warlord).

Artificer: These mages are driven by curiosity about the wonders of the past, especially the Old Ones’ binding of elementals, and the workings of Tetsujin (strange metal men found in ruins).  Only recently have they been able to wake up these constructs, and most of their secrets still remain.  They generally find politics to be beneath them.

Shaman: Native seers into a hidden world, they divide spirits into three realms: the natural, the dead, and the daemons.  They seek to gain boons from the first, knowledge from the second, and drive out the third, all the while trying to help their native people.  They are not usually found in the company of the Houses.

Wu Jen/Warlock:  These mages gain power through deals with the powers of Chaos.  They do their best to bend these daemons to their will . . . but often find out too late that they are the servants, not the masters.  Many of them are too power-hungry, and not “honorable” enough to be employed (publicly) by the Houses.  A House member would always keep a bargain with Chaos as the strictest secret.[/sblock]
1) I plan on running recruiting through Thanksgiving weekend and starting shortly after that.  I am hoping to take around 6 players, plus alternates if necessary.
2) I am planning on the pacing to be about a post a day.  I won't expect a post each day, but hopefully it will average out to that.
3) We will be using E6 rules.  The campaign will begin at second level.

Thanks!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 11, 2007)

This sounds interesting.  Oriental games are interesting, westerns are interesting, the combination sounds like fun.

I'm still just thinking about it idly, but I'm leaning towards the idea of playing a Swordsage, probably with Desert Wind.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 11, 2007)

Shaman for me, please - it's a difficult class to play (curse you, d6 for HD!) E6 does sound like good fun. Hope you garner some interest. Keep meaning to start my own game here as well.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh wow - very neat setting idea indeed. 

 Then again, you have hit a weak spot of mine - Western crossed with anything else is likely to form a genre I will adore. 

 I'd be interested in playing a Warblade ronin-type, a samurai who served under the Last Emperor. Now an Oathblade or simple mercenary, still holding his old ideals close to his heart but convinced they've vanished from the world. 


 One 'but', though... having looked over the E6 rules, I'm really not sure if I can stomach them. The idea that human spell casters can never transcend the giddy heights of Fireball seems to me like a return to the bad old days of 2E, and then some extra stupidity piled on top for good measure.

 So if you happen to choose not to use E6 then I'd be very interested indeed. Otherwise, never mind.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, more interest in this game than I thought!



			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I'm leaning towards the idea of playing a Swordsage, probably with Desert Wind.



Cool. I had Swordsages penciled in as Advocate-types, so he might have some connection to a distant or broken House.



			
				Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Shaman for me, please - it's a difficult class to play (curse you, d6 for HD!) E6 does sound like good fun.



Great - I'm assuming you mean the OA shaman?



			
				Autumn said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in playing a Warblade ronin-type, a samurai who served under the Last Emperor. Now an Oathblade or simple mercenary, still holding his old ideals close to his heart but convinced they've vanished from the world.



I'd intended the Last Emperor to be very distant.  I could play it as your line is one of the few that remembers actual service to the emperor.


Lastly, I guess I will decide about E6 when/if more people chime in.  Just let me know if you feel strongly about either way.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 11, 2007)

Yup, the OA Shaman


----------



## Autumn (Nov 11, 2007)

mfrench said:
			
		

> I'd intended the Last Emperor to be very distant.  I could play it as your line is one of the few that remembers actual service to the emperor.




 Sure thing, that makes sense. Not that he remembers the good old days, but that he's just grown up with stories of them being handed down in his family. Works just as well. 

 That also skirts the issue of whether you had envisaged Samurai as being a specific class in this setting (like the - lacking imo - class of the same name), therefore messing up my crunch plans for a Warblade. 

 Is there a specific position you had in mind for Warblades in the setting? If so, is it compatible with my plans for a mercenary type?


----------



## mfrench (Nov 11, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Is there a specific position you had in mind for Warblades in the setting? If so, is it compatible with my plans for a mercenary type?




The mercenary idea works well.  However, I still expect him to have a code of honor.  Some of it will be things that all the Warblades share (i.e., turning down a duel is a worse shame than death; anyone carrying a sacred blade other than those in the order must be slain; every time your blade is drawn, it must draw blood before being sheathed again).  Other rules can be added that are more personal (I will not be insulted, I will kill members of a certain House which dishonored my family, or whatever).


----------



## mfrench (Nov 11, 2007)

I've got a background idea for a swordsage if you're interested:
[sblock]One of the classic plots in Westerns and Kung Fu movies is the Family Revenge story.  So, your mother could be one of the last surviving members of a House, and you have been raised with revenge in your heart to destroy the House that nearly wiped out your House in a political move.[/sblock]

Also, I'm considering giving everybody Improved Unarmed Strike at level 1, just for the flavor.  If people are interested in that, I will give out something extra for the classes that receive it as a bonus feat (like the Shaman ).


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 11, 2007)

Alright, with some more thought I think my preference is for a Diamond Mind swordsage wandering demon-hunter.

I personally have a fondness for the E6 system myself, but I'll probably stick around either way.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Nov 12, 2007)

Color me interested.  I like the setting idea.  As to what to play...a lot of it is guessing but.

Ninja - A broken man who has failed his house and dishonored his family.  So he is working to over come this horrible loss and trying to start over, if he can.

Beguiler - A common trickster on the run from the law.  Generally tries to help folks but is a bit untrustworthy around their money.

Monk/Cleric - Monastic monk who has left the comforts of his home to search for the meaning of life.  He is naive in ever sense of the word.  Very rigid in his training. (decisive strike Phb2)

Ranger - A woods guide who has very little interest in politics, but sees that he must get involved to make a change.  Has been known to take the long route for dignitaries so they are late. (no animal companion, distracting shot PHB2)

Hmm I think that is enough for now..When character creation is posted I will narrow it down.

Don't fully understand E6 after reading it but I can learn.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 13, 2007)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Ninja - A broken man who has failed his house and dishonored his family.  So he is working to over come this horrible loss and trying to start over, if he can.
> 
> Beguiler - A common trickster on the run from the law.  Generally tries to help folks but is a bit untrustworthy around their money.
> 
> ...




Very interesting ideas.  I like the potential for occasional comic relief that the Beguiler would bring, however that is the class with which I am least familiar.  I will look it over, and will tentatively allow it.  The other choices would all be welcome!

For everyone, I've narrowed down the list of potential races, and they are:

Eastern (former) Empire
Human (oriental) -- priests are Shugenjas
Spirit Folk (from OA) -- blend in with the easterners

The 'Native Races': 
Human (arabic) -- traders and nomads from the far western wastes
Shifter (from Eberron CS) -- usually live in the wastes, reviled as demon-spawn
Changeling (from Eberron CS) -- prevalent in the big cities, reviled as demon-spawn
Korobokuru (use stats for a dwarf, only small, no darkvision, and Favored Class = Barbarian) -- live in the wastes
Goliath (from Races of Stone) -- frequent the mountains that separate East from West
These peoples are native to the western lands; so rarely are they trained as martial adepts, that for one to even be seen with a katana is probably going to cause a fight.  They are never members of Houses.  The Empire treated them much like the Native Americans: tribes with various languages, ancestry and religious beliefs, and now after many years they have sort of blended their religious traditions to the point that Shamans will serve any of them.

Stats will be from a 32-pt point buy, with costs as per the DMG.

The normal Alignment system just doesn't seem appropriate, so I want to use a variant like Honor and Taint, from Unearthed Arcana.  I will formalize something later.

For the moment, assume that this won't be E6.  We can always decide to change that later on down the line, if we think the campaign calls for it.  For that matter, all of this is open for discussion.  If there is a rule/class/feat out there that you feel is appropriate, I will try to work it in.

I've edited to first post to include some of this stuff.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 13, 2007)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Don't fully understand E6 after reading it but I can learn.



Here is E6 (the long version):
Step 1) Play normal D&D until you hit level 6.
Step 2) Now, every 5000 xp gains you one new feat.
Step 3) Play until you are sick of feats (I've never heard of this happening).

BTW, all the NPCs are built under those assumptions, so it's not like the PCs get hosed.  It is just a new way to re-calibrate exactly what 'epic' means.  Some people have used 8, or 10, or made new 'virtual epic levels', or whatever.  I like it for it's simplicity and the feeling of it.  

For this game, it might actually make sense for characters to get so proficient with weapons that they strike many more times in 6 seconds than an opponent, or have a jump skill so great that they can easily hop to the top of a tree, or balance so unearthly that combat can be held on bamboo trees.  What I consider the wonkiness of high-level D&D in medieval settings can fit Wuxia-style gaming pretty well.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 13, 2007)

*The cast, so far . . .*

Just to make it clear who has showed interest in what (no commitments so far):

Nac Mac Feegle: a Diamond Mind swordsage wandering demon-hunter
Autumn: a Warblade ronin-type, an Oathblade or mercenary
Lorthanoth: a Shaman
Amazing Triangle: a ninja/beguiler/monk/cleric/ranger (hopefully not all at once)

So far lots of wanderers (I guess the Old West was full of people with no particular place to go )


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 13, 2007)

May your humble servant respectfully suggest, honourable DM, that if you wish to have a Wuxia style campaign, then a 32pt build may simulate this better than a 28pt build....

May the demons of a thousand hells consume me if I speak out of turn.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi guys. I've been waiting ages to find an oriental setting game. You don't happen to have the oriental adventuresand rokugan rules do you  ?

Anyway, i'm thinking about a shifter being trained as a monk, either adopted as a baby in a monestary, then sent wandering because he didn't fit in, or a monk saved by a wandering tribe of shifters taught one of the tribe all he knows, and his pupil is now wandering the wastes. either way, an oddbal who prefers peacefull solutions and dialogues, but is ready to kick arse.

I'm very much in favour of the E6 system, but will play anything.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 13, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> May your humble servant respectfully suggest, honourable DM, that if you wish to have a Wuxia style campaign, then a 32pt build may simulate this better than a 28pt build....




Done!  It has been changed in the prior posts.



> May the demons of a thousand hells consume me if I speak out of turn.



I'll wait for the campaign to begin before I let the demons start the consuming!


----------



## mfrench (Nov 13, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Hi guys. I've been waiting ages to find an oriental setting game. You don't happen to have the oriental adventuresand rokugan rules do you  ?
> 
> Anyway, i'm thinking about a shifter being trained as a monk, either adopted as a baby in a monestary, then sent wandering because he didn't fit in, or a monk saved by a wandering tribe of shifters taught one of the tribe all he knows, and his pupil is now wandering the wastes. either way, an oddbal who prefers peacefull solutions and dialogues, but is ready to kick arse.
> 
> I'm very much in favour of the E6 system, but will play anything.




Greetings!  I do have OA, but I'm not all that influenced by Rokugon.  This is just sort of generic oriental goodness, but with a Wild West sort of lawlessness mixed in.

A shifter monk would be neat; he probably wouldn't be quite what anyone expects at first glance.

I think we'll hold off on the E6 for now, unless all the objections are dropped.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 13, 2007)

mfrench said:
			
		

> I think we'll hold off on the E6 for now, unless all the objections are dropped.





 Well, much as I hate to shoot myself in the foot, I believe that I'm the only person to have actually expressed a strong preference against E6. So whilst my objection stands, I'd feel lousy to be standing in the way of everybody else playing the game they wanted to.  

 I guess what I'm saying is, if everybody else prefers E6 or has no preference (which is how it seems) then I'd be happy to bow out in deference to that.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 13, 2007)

Here are the links to taint and honor.  Detect Evil will detect taint.  Classes that must remain Lawful (such as monk) should have a well-developed code in place of that restriction.  Classes which cannot be lawful (such as bard/barbarian) can either choose a selfish code, or specifically live by no code whatsoever.

I'd also propose using Upkeep rules (a set cost of living for each month of in-game time) which must correspond to your social standing.  I'll dig those up within a day or so.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't know, the reason I like E6 is because it lets the PCs be legendary in the scope of the game-world while still keeping the standard traditional threats (say, a wraith) as extremely deadly.  I figured this was an excellent campaign for that kind of feel.  Obviously some special epic feats for Bo9S classes would be needed, but we could work those up quickly, since there's a pretty easy template (get a class ability of up to 8th level).  Probably one general feat to grant a 4th level maneuver and a few class-specific ones.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd also like to give E6 a go. 

*waggles overly long eyebrows, and mutters something about angering the spirits*


----------



## bento (Nov 13, 2007)

Been looking for a PbP and OA is up my alley!  

Interested in playing a Spirit Folk (River) Shugenja (Water).

[sblock]He fled his homeland after it was devestated first by raiders then by wildfires.  He's a country-pumpkin and despite his setbacks, an optimist.  He keeps in his heart the hope that he can somehow restore his village and bring his people back together. [/sblock]

I read through the prior posts, but didn't see what level we start at.  E6 sounds great.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 13, 2007)

Bleh. Lol. I just wrote a big long post about why I dislike E6, and then realised that that's not what this thread is about, and in fact it would just be off-topic spam.   

 So, no matter. It's clear that the consensus is for E6, so unless mfrench has changed his mind and actively doesn't want to run it like that any more, I'll back away now and leave you guys to have fun.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Nov 14, 2007)

I am thinking of going with a Rogue - A common trickster on the run from the law. Generally tries to help folks but is a bit untrustworthy around their money.

I am thinking he is is going to be Chaotic Neutral  (Honor 5) with no taint.  Just doesn't do evil things really just does what he wants and what is best for him.  

[sblock=skeleton]STR 14, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 14, WIS 10, CHA 14; HP 8; Rogue 1; 
Name: Kenji Sato  aka Phantom Walker
Race: Human; Gender: M; Height: 5'7"; Age: 19
Class:Rogue ; Level:1 ; Weight: 141
XP: ; Alignment: Chaotic Neutral

Social Class: Thief
Home Town: Oriental Lands[/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Nov 14, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Bleh. Lol. I just wrote a big long post about why I dislike E6, and then realised that that's not what this thread is about, and in fact it would just be off-topic spam.




Thank you for being so reasonable about it!  I'm glad there are no hard feelings.

I'll change the other posts to reflect official E6 status.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 14, 2007)

Lately I've been tossing around a ninja idea. I have one in another game, but I would like to play one in this setting. I'm thinking of a typical ninja, which serves a house.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 14, 2007)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> I am thinking of going with a Rogue - A common trickster on the run from the law. Generally tries to help folks but is a bit untrustworthy around their money.



Great.  Feel free to be a rogue, but I just read up on Beguilers today, and that would fit as well, if you're still interested.  I think that it would bring the element of Mysticism to the character.  How does he view his magic abilities?  How do others?

I'm going to try to post more about the local starting area according to the backgrounds already presented so that you guys can flesh out your characters a little bit more.

So once again, the cast as it's currently penciled in:
Nac Mac Feegle: a Diamond Mind swordsage wandering demon-hunter
Lorthanoth: a Shaman
Amazing Triangle: A common trickster on the run from the law (rogue, maybe beguiler)
Bento: spirit folk Shugenja
DrZombie: a shifter monk

Room for at least one more!

Since this is E6, I'm going to suggest we start at second level, to give you guys some room to make a name for yourselves.

One other caveat for potential players:  I'm not going to be in any position to change to 4E anytime soon (i.e., in 2008), plus the specialized nature of the campaign makes it unrealistic to convert quickly.  So if you are joining, please be prepared to join for an extended period of sticking to 3.5 (for this game at least).  Any vast rules improvements that 4E brings could always be presented and houseruled by consensus.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 14, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Lately I've been tossing around a ninja idea. I have one in another game, but I would like to play one in this setting. I'm thinking of a typical ninja, which serves a house.



Ha!  I've actully seen your posts in other recruiting threads, with DMs frowning at your ninja idea.  It finally looks like you've found him a good home!

I'm certainly interested in a having a ninja.  I think that we'd need to figure out exactly what kind of House involvement he has though.  A few options:

A) A member of a House that has been mostly wiped out, trying to get revenge.
B) A low-ranking member of an active House, trying to make a name for himself.
C) A House member without blood ties, so his House connection isn't obvious at all.
D) An advocate who has been expelled from a far-off House, and is on the run (and in fear of being hunted)

These are just off the top of my head.  Feel free to add or twist one of these, or come up with your own.  If you get an idea, please 'sblock' it to hide it from the other players.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 14, 2007)

Dang all those are good. A ninja being on the run from his house would probably only be because he either messed up badly or double crossed them, which probably ends in a quick death from a master ninja. How about this idea:

[sblock=mfrench]
There is a legend of a ninja who tried to assassinate a warlord, but was caught because he was double crossed. The ninja was ordered to be boiled in oil, along with his newborn son. The man held his son over his head until more members of his group found him. He was dead, but still had his son held over his head, so they managed to rescue his son. I was thinking of playing that man's son. He would be a low ranking member, but would have an issue with the warlord and want revenge. He's not a true rogue ninja, but he would be trying to injure the warlord's group in any way possible, killing recruits, spies, sentries, whatever he can do without getting caught. Anyway, it's just an idea. Lemme know what you think. [/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Nov 14, 2007)

*As promised . . .*

The starting area is a (relatively) fertile river valley in the mountains that divide the Western Wastes from the Old Country (former seat of the Empire).  Over the mountains to the east, there are still three vast citadels of cities, which continue to fight for supremacy.

Here in the West, there are several large city-states, whose influence creeps out along the rivers until they come into conflict.  The Nakatura Valley boasts a large town (Katsuki Ford) at the mouth, a small town (Hiruma Watch) on a lake in the middle, and several villages spread throughout.  The Nakatura River feeds into a small city (Tamori Castle) that serves as the seat of power in the region.  House Katsuki serves Tamori’s interests in the area, but is in major competition with House Shiba, which controls the valley directly to the north.  Both rivers empty into the heartland of House Tamori, and both Shiba and Katsuki want favored trading status.  In addition, a rich gold mine is being worked in the disputed pass between Shiba and Katsuki.  Needless to say, these two Houses don’t like each other much.

The campaign will begin on the road along the river between Hiruma Watch and Katsuki Ford.  The surrounding lands include a large plateau where nomads roam with herds; some dangerous, tomb-filled hills where bandits make their hideouts; and the mountains themselves, which boasts Goliaths and bigger threats.

The ‘fertile’ lands should be considered more like Savannah or Prairie: the fauna include African wildlife such as lions, hyenas, jackals, etc.  The rivers include crocodiles as the major threat.  The mountain uplands include bamboo forests and pandas, etc.  Domesticated animals include hogs, oxen, and camels.  Elephants are a major sign of wealth, and horses are a minor sign of wealth.  The traders from the Far West have their own breed of horses, which they breed with great pride.

The ecology is sort of a grab-bag – I hope that doesn’t grind anyones gears too much.

Oh, and I went through and stole bunches of names from Rokugun - If that throws anyone off, I can edit those too.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 14, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> How about this idea:



Interesting.  [sblock=OnlytheStrong]Let me mull over just who I want that warlord to be.  In all likelihood, he will be Tamori or Shiba.[/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Nov 14, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I think my preference is for a Diamond Mind swordsage wandering demon-hunter.




Here's some background concerning demons:
[sblock=Nac Mac Feegle]There are at least three kinds of demons in the world (that you know of so far):
a) Demons of Pleasure/Lust: they usually dwell in cities, corrupting souls by posing as human; associated with Changelings.
b) Demons of Wrath/Rage: they sweep down out of the wastes, leaving destruction in their wake.  Their devoted human cultists develop jackal heads through dark rituals.
c) Demons of Plague: some believe these are associated with Shifters; they also dwell in the slums of cities, feeding on the poor and sick.[/sblock]Hope that stirs up some ideas.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 14, 2007)

Lorthanoth:

What kind of Spirits does your shaman focus on?  Nature, ancestors, or demons?  Also, any ideas on race yet?  I can try and sort out some more helpful tidbits for you once I know what direction you'd like to take him.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2007)

[sblock=mfrench]
My current thought is a ronin oathblade who ended up killing his lord when he discovered that he was a changeling and was corrupting the family.  As a result, he's being hunted by various family retainers, and so he headed West.  I'm shooting for a chaotic good feel for this guy - although I know we aren't using alignment.  In essence, he is a man who followed the code of Bushido, but when it came right down to it decided to do what he thought was right rather than follow his oathsworn loyalty.  Currently, he'd be acting as a very ostentatious drunk and bad fighter to make sure no one takes him too seriously as he travels.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 14, 2007)

If it's alright, since we have a divine caster in the shugenja chappy, can I change to a wu-jen (I quite fancy being an elderly nutter who jumps about doing crazy magic)


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Nov 14, 2007)

I have been looking are there any "small" races?  I know Ebberon and OA have Halflings but you said nothing but humans from PHB.  As a sneaky character I would like to have a small race but if not could I use Vanara.  If not I guess I will just be human for the feat.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 14, 2007)

Korobokuru.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 14, 2007)

Amazing Triangle: It looks like your best choices are Changeling or Korobokuru, but I don't have a problem with halflings.  I wouldn't have an issue with playing a Korobokuru without any stat modifiers if that was your hang up.

Lorthanoth: an elderly nutter jumping about doing crazy magic?  Alright, the best explanation: [sblock=Lorthanoth]Wu Jen magic is basically fueled by pacts with demons.  One of the principle categories of demon in this world is true Chaos Demons, which can be quite crazy.  So fluff-wise, I guess this is a crazy old guy who goes out in search of more powerful magics to swipe from these demons.  Crunch-wise, he could be a Wu Jen from Complete Arcane.  Pick a taboo (or a few!).  I would suggest we change Watchful Spirit back to a familiar, who acts as a sort of guarantee of the pact that you made to get magic.  The taboos are just conditions on the deal.  Watchful Spirit is going to be harder to arbitrate on a PbP anyway, I don't care much for any re-roll abilities in this format.  Other options are Warlock, or maybe Beguiler.[/sblock]

Nac Mac Feegle: That is good.  Is that still in reference to the Swordsage?

Also, even though we aren't strictly going with alignment, feel free to use it to describe your character.  Saying "He's LN" is much easier than saying "He feels that tradition should be respected even in the face of doing harm to others" or whatever.  That can be filled in later.

Once more, with feeling:
Nac Mac Feegle: a Diamond Mind swordsage wandering demon-hunter
Lorthanoth: a crazy old Wu Jen
Amazing Triangle: A common trickster on the run from the law (a short rogue)
Bento: spirit folk Shugenja focused on water/rivers
DrZombie: a shifter monk with mystical tatooes
OnlytheStrong: a ninja after revenge


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm just looking at ideas here. How would 'vow of poverty' work in E6? The additional thingies you get are mainly to even out on the 'boots of dex +12' magical goodies at higher level, but if you don't level past level six things would get a little unbalanced later on... Not that I care much crunchwize. Fluffwize, i'm happy to play a monk with vow of poverty.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 14, 2007)

[sblock=mfrench]I don't have Complete Arcane, I'm afraid... but I do have OA with web errata.. is that version of the wu jen any good? I like the idea of stealing magic from demons as a fluff explanation for his magic - gives him plenty of reason to always be looking over his shoulder or running away from trouble![/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Nov 14, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I'm just looking at ideas here. How would 'vow of poverty' work in E6? The additional thingies you get are mainly to even out on the 'boots of dex +12' magical goodies at higher level, but if you don't level past level six things would get a little unbalanced later on... Not that I care much crunchwize. Fluffwize, i'm happy to play a monk with vow of poverty.




Sorry, not really familiar with Vow of Poverty.  That's from Book of Exalted Deeds, right?  I never picked that one up.

One thought, if you didn't want gear per se, is to just get tatooes (or whatever) as your magic items, as long as you didn't take advantage of that and borrow items as well.

If you want to give me the rundown on how VoP works, we can try and has something out.  I'll post in the E6 thread to see if anyone has any experience with it.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 14, 2007)

The tattoo things would work, especially for a shifter. Let's just say, from a RP kind of vieuw, that he has undertaken a vow of poverty. But when the tales of his exploits reach his shifter brethren, he'll probably be honoured with tattoos, and they might have magical properties.


----------



## bento (Nov 14, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> If it's alright, since we have a divine caster in the shugenja chappy, can I change to a wu-jen (I quite fancy being an elderly nutter who jumps about doing crazy magic)



I hope my Shugenja pick didn't make you feel that I'll be monopolizing the "divine" roll in the party.  My focus will be on elemental / natural harmony, almost like a druid.  My spell list revolves around elemental schools, my choice is water.  Melee combat-wise I'm skilled with the short sword.

Shaman have plenty of opportunities to deal with the spirit world, something my character won't have access to.  If you want to keep the Shaman, I would like to work with you to make sure we each have distinct characters playing separate rolls in the party.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh no, it's fine; wu jen actually fits better with my idea of him being a crazy hyperactive guy flying and firing wuxia /anime style beams of energy!  but thanks!


----------



## mfrench (Nov 14, 2007)

Lorthanoth, feel free to be a Shaman or the Wu Jen.  The OA version is fine, and not all that different from the Complete Arcane version.  Some of the spells might have changed to 3.5, but I can update you if it really seems necessary.

DrZ, the tatoo idea is fine with me.  I will probably just downsize your share of the treasure and give you a 'virual gp' reserve to spend on approved tatooes.  There will be logical restrictions on when you can get new ones, just like the other players have to find the items they want.  This sounds very interesting.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 14, 2007)

Don't downsize his treasure. He'll just give it away to monestaries and the needy and such   . He has taken a vow not to own more then the clothing he wears, a stick, and a begging bowl.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah mfrench, this is still in reference to the swordsage.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 14, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Don't downsize his treasure. He'll just give it away to monestaries and the needy and such   . He has taken a vow not to own more then the clothing he wears, a stick, and a begging bowl.




Alright, in that case, he can use whatever he gives away in charity as a credit towards a supernatural tatoo.  Each tatoo takes up a body slot (literally!) like a magic item would.  They can be upgraded (made more elaborate) at a later time.  If you use a magic item over that slot, the tatoo will become inactive while you wear it.  Does that sounds reasonable?

Edit: I'm going to jot down some more background ideas for everybody at work today, I'll post  them tonight when I get a chance.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 14, 2007)

DrZ and Nac Mac:  Do you mind having your recent histories tied together?  I'm thinking that NMF's swordsage was making a perilous journey through the mountains, and came upon the monastery of DrZ.  They have sent you out as a guide to bring him West towards 'civilization'.  I'll add in a bit more tonight, if both parties are agreeable.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 14, 2007)

I dreid my weird if I cannae help him. Nasty critters, those nac mac feegles.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 14, 2007)

[sblock=temp charsheet]


Li

Male Shifter (Longstride)Monk 2
Lawful Good
Representing DrZombie
Conviction points : 6
Death flag inactive

Strength 12 (+1) 
Dexterity 18 (+4) 
Constitution 14 (+2) 
Intelligence 12 (+1) 
Wisdom 14 (+2) 
Charisma 6 (-2) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 5' 4" 
Weight: 115 lb 
Skin: Tan 
Eyes: Amber 
Hair: Gray; Curly; Thick Beard / Hirsute 




Total Hit Points: 17

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 16 = 10 +4 [dexterity] +2 [wisdom] 

Touch AC: 16
Flat-footed: 12
Initiative modifier: +4 = +4 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +5 = 3 [base] +2 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +7 = 3 [base] +4 [dexterity]  
Will save: +5 = 3 [base] +2 [wisdom]  

Attack (handheld): +2 = 1 [base] +1 [strength]  
Weapon Finesse: +5 = 1 [base] +4 [dexterity]  
Flurry of Blows: +3/+3      
Attack (missile): +5 = 1 [base] +4 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +2 = 1 [base] +1 [strength]  


Light load:43 lb. or less
Medium load:44-86 lb.
Heavy load:87-130 lb.
Lift over head:130 lb.
Lift off ground:260 lb.
Push or drag:650 lb.


Region of Origin: Monastery of the Singing Phoenix
Languages: Common, Celestial.

Unarmed Damage: 1d6 +4 [strength]

Quarterstaff [1d6/1d6, crit x2, 4 lb., two-handed, bludgeoning]

Sling [1d4, crit x2, range inc. 50 ft., 0 lb, bludgeoning]


Feats:

Combat Reflexes [monk] 
Improved Unarmed Strike [monk] 
Stunning Fist [monk] 
Weapon Finesse  
Precise strike

Traits: 


Appraise Int 1 =  +1   
Balance Dex* 10 =  +4 +2 +2 [tumble] +2 [shifter]  
Bluff Cha -2 =  -2   
Climb Str* 5 =  +1 +2 +2 [shifter]  
Concentration Con 2 =  +2   
Craft Int 1 =  +1   
Diplomacy Cha -2 =  -2   
Disguise Cha -2 =  -2   
Escape Artist Dex* 4 =  +4   
Forgery Int 1 =  +1   
Gather Information Cha -2 =  -2   
Heal Wis 2 =  +2   
Hide Dex* 8 =  +4 +4  
Intimidate Cha -2 =  -2   
Jump Str* 6 =  +1 +1 +2 [tumble] +2 [shifter]  
Listen Wis 4 =  +2 +2  
Move Silently Dex* 8 =  +4 +4  
Perform Cha -2 =  -2   
Ride Dex 4 =  +4   
Search Int 1 =  +1   
Sense Motive Wis 4 =  +2 +2  
Spot Wis 4 =  +2 +2  
Survival Wis 2 =  +2   
Swim Str** 2 =  +1 +1  
Tumble Dex* 9 =  +4 +5  
Use Rope Dex 4 =  +4   


* = check penalty for wearing armor


Shifter


Eberron character race.

+2 dexterity, -2 intelligence, -2 charisma (already included)

Low-light vision

+2 on balance, climb, and jump


Monk

AC Bonus for Wisdom

AC Bonus for level (begins level 5)

Flurry of Blows

Unarmed Strike

Bonus Feats (levels 1 2 & 6)

Evasion (level 2)


Li's Equipment:
Sling
Quarterstaff
10 stones 

More about Li:

The shifter monk known as Li was found as a baby at the entrance of a monastery. He was raised there and knows nothing else. He has spent his entire life trying to control the inner rage he feels, untill one time, during the testing, he surrendered to it. At this, his instructors frowned. Much debte ensued, and his masters told him that he will never be able to still his mind until he comes to grips with the 'beast within.' He is not to deny it, but to unite it with his disciplined mind, as the yin and yang make a whole together. He has been charged with finding his identity by learning of his people. He was told to guide a visiting swordmaster to the city, and then must journey where fate takes him. In a year and a day, he must return to the monastery to face another test . . . 

He is short and skinny, with a tanned face and hands. He daily shaves his head, but has given up the battle against his bushy beard and sidebrows. he is dressed in a simple white kimono, and has nothing save his quarterstaff and a small bundle containing his shaving tools, a small amount of incense, his begging bowl and a small prayer book. His sling is wrapped around his forearm and he has a few smooth stones in his belt.

His code of conduct:
- Material posessions are irrelevant, and preoccupation with posessions prevents finding inner peace. He can only own what he can carry comfortably, and enough money for a simple meal. Should he have more, he will give iot away for those who have less than him.
- Weapons are a tool of violence. Violence leads to a disturbance of the inner peace. He may not carry anything that can only be used for violence.
- The mind and body are one. One influences the other. Both should be kept in the best possible shape. He must do daily excercises and meditations. He is allowed only simple food and non-alcoholic drinks.









[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I dreid my weird if I cannae help him. Nasty critters, those nac mac feegles.




They can tak' oour lives but they cannae tak' oour troousers!

Anyways, that could work quite nicely, I think.

[Sblock=DrZombie, MFrench]
I can definitely have joined up with you at a monastery, and a kindly monk could totally have wanted to assign a guide, since my character will habitually be acting like a drunk, incompetent swordsman to keep people from paying too much attention to him.  We could do it either way on the subject of if you've realized that it's a sham yet, or if you want to figure it out in game.
[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Nov 15, 2007)

mfrench said:
			
		

> Amazing Triangle: It looks like your best choices are Changeling or Korobokuru, but I don't have a problem with halflings.  I wouldn't have an issue with playing a Korobokuru without any stat modifiers if that was your hang up.




Korobokuru [sblock=Adjustments for mfrench]If we get rid of the stat bonuses then I would also get rid of "+2 on saves versus poison cause the are hardy" because it no longer fits the flavor and the "+2 wilderness lore (which is not 3.5)" to +2 Knowledge local.  As he is a city version (he is still taught in the old ways of fighting giants and goblins)  then he is like a third or fourth generation living in the city.  No darkvision?  They have it in OA was that deliberate or just a miss type.[/sblock]

I have been reading up on Beguiler and I think after reading it that I could have a totally new play experience with the beguiler as it seems that you don't directly deal damage with sneak attack or otherwise.  Tying this class with the general dislike that is had for Korobokuru should be easy.  He randomly starts casting in public and people look down on him so he steals from them now to make up for things from his past.  Maybe disguise check so he looks human at most occasions.

What level are we starting at?  I must have missed it somewhere.  So is Unarmed Strike a free 1st level feat.  

Thank you for all the suggestions .


----------



## Ancient History (Nov 15, 2007)

mfrench,

Do you have room for one more?  I don't have a character concept yet.  I have to break ou the OA, but I would love to play.  Thanks.


----------



## Ancient History (Nov 15, 2007)

If there is room I'ld like to play a changeling Warlock.  His mother was a human who was corrupted by a demon of lust, possibly a minion of a greater demon, and later gave birth to a changeling (me).  My character has vowed to find the erase the stain on the family honor by using his powers to hunt down and slay the demon responsible for corrpting his mother.  It is believed that mom is dead.  Up to you wether she actually is or not.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 15, 2007)

Ancient History: I'm kind of torn, but I'll go ahead and say yes.  My biggest worry is that you'll step on the toes of the Wu Jen, but I think that if you use a more subtle (and darker) approach than the flashiness that I envision with him, it should be a good mix.

That definitely closes recruiting (except for alts) unless someone drops out.

I'll pick up with some more tomorrow morning, tonight became really hectic (getting ready to move!).


----------



## mfrench (Nov 15, 2007)

Meh, can't sleep with all this running around in my head.  Very well.  As always, this is suggestion, not law:
[sblock=NMF]You were hired out to House Akodo, a powerful family in a major eastern city.  However, you discovered that the heir to the House was a changeling.  Upon bringing this to someone's attention, you were chastised for the accusation.  You saw it as your duty to rid the House of the son as a threat from within.  However, they didn't see it that way.  You were accused of breaking your oath: a crime worthy of death.  A woman in the household that cared for you gave you enough warning to flee, and you managed to escape with your life (though not much else).  Making it into the Tebeg Mountains, you thought you would not survive, until you came to the snowy gates of a hidden monastery . . .[/sblock]
[sblock=DrZ] I like what you have for Li.  Here would be my changes: He is told that he will never be able to still his mind until he comes to grips with the 'beast within.'  He is not to deny it, but to unite it with his disciplined mind, as the yin and yang make a whole together.  He has been charged with finding his identity by learning of his people.  Li will guide this stranger to a city, and then must journey where fate takes him.  In a year and a day, he must return to the monastery to face another test . . .[/sblock]
[sblock=OnlytheStrong] You were raised in Kaiu Pass, which was then part of Katsuki lands.  You were raised to combat House Shiba without truly knowing why.  Eventually, Shiba forces took the Pass (and the rich mine that came with it).  At that point, you learned of your father's fate, and went north into the Shiba lands to seek revenge.  Striking where you could and retreating to shadows, you honed your ninja skills.  When returning once to your mentor at Kaiu Pass, he was poisoned by Shiba assassins.  Before dying, he urged you to retreat to Katsuki lands, and there to seek allies to bring about the destruction of hated House Shiba.  You are making your way to Katsuki Ford at the heart of Katsuki lands . . .[/sblock]
I've got more for the Shugenja and the Beguiler, but I must sleep.  The Wu Jen has got me sort of stumped (although as you keep bringing up old guy with bushy eyebrows, I can't help but think of the crazy turtle-island-mentor-guy from Dragonball and Dragonball Z).  If you expand on him a little bit, I can find him a homeland.  I'll ponder over the warlock tomorrow.

We'll start at 2nd level, I'm going to give out Improved Unarmed Strike to everybody (or something else for those who already have it / can't use it).


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2007)

Just a question : would you allow for the 'precise strike' feat? Prereq : weapon finesse, allows for dex instead of str for damage for weapons for which you have the weapon finesse feat.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 15, 2007)

[sblock=mfrench]Old Master Chen (if the culture is more Chinese inspired) or Hoshi (if Japanese) used to be much more powerful than he is now. Adventures against demons/undead/appropriate monsters left him burned out and destroyed most of his knowledge of the arcane (permanent level drained), as well as leaving him a little unhinged... not that he wasn't already... He continues to combat evil, and aiding younger adventurers (although his advice and knowledge is often incomplete), but always with a wary eye out for supernatural foes who might be too powerful for him, as well as old rivals who might take advantage of his weakened state. 

He is also very fond of food, and will often keep fighting or spellcasting whilst eating. Despite this, he is as skinny as a rake. I've worked out his stats (along with age modifiers for an old age character) and have chosen spells. How are we doing Hit points... or have I missed that? [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2007)

mfrench, for one reason or another I have a yearning for this game to begin. Would you mind terribly to start up a prologue thread for MacNacFeegle and myself so we can start with some fluffy RP'ing in ithe monastery or something, so that we can get to know each others charcter before the actual game starts?


----------



## mfrench (Nov 15, 2007)

DrZ: Sure, I'll see what I can get up and running this morning.  

Here's the Nakatura Valley OOC thread.

I'm working on a brief prologue so that you two can get running.  Edit: Here it is.

The IC thread will be up eventually.  I am also going to try to formalize all of the rules in one place.  Edit: Here is the IC thread, to be started shortly.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2007)

I was building Tagret (and I liked his background btw) and was wondering about starting gold and equipment. Any special rules or ideas?


----------



## mfrench (Nov 15, 2007)

DrZ, Precise Strike is fine.  What is it from, exactly (just for reference)?

Lorthanoth: Very cool!  I like Master Chen. He definitely needs a familiar though.
[sblock=bento]Your shugenja was living in a town farther west when it was overwhelmed by a crazed group of barbaric cultists led by a jackal-headed demon.  Shortly after, wildfires swept the area, devestating any rebuilding efforts.  You led a group of surviving refugees up the river.  The Nakatura River valley has been very much to your liking, as it is a fertile area.  The River has a vibrant spirit that seems to welcome you.  You have heard of the lake at the center of the valley, and perhaps wish to visit there for spiritual reasons.[/sblock]

Amazing Triangle: More beguiler-ish goodness tonight.  I'll post it after work.

For starting gold / equip, use ~1200 gp total and PHB/DMG costs.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2007)

Another question lol. With E6, is it possible to still obtain the higher level class abilities? Just kinda popped into my head while I was sitting here making him.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 15, 2007)

Generally there are feats that require 6 levels in a class and give up to the 8th level benefits.  For example, a ninja might get feats giving access to Ghost Strike or Speed Climb.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2007)

Good stuff. Are the feats restricted to any certain books? And are you allowing the "suggest feats" which modify ability scores like in the E6 link on the first post? When can we take those feats?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2007)

I figured you would want to look him over. So, here he is. 

Sen, the ninja:

[sblock=character sheet]
Race: Human
Class: Ninja 2
Height: 5'5''
Weight: 116lbs
Age: 17
Alignment: CN
Languages: Common, Ancient Imperial


Str:  14  +2 mod
Dex: 15  +2 mod
Con: 12  +1 mod
Int:  12  +1 mod
Wis: 16  +3 mod
Cha:  8  -1 mod


AC:  15  (10 base + 2 dex + 3 wis)

HP: 12  (6 +1 con mod + 4 +1 con mod)

Initiative: +2

Speed: 30ft

Saving Throws:
   Fortitude: 1 (0 base + 1 con mod) 
   Reflex:   4   (2 base + 2 dex mod)
   Will:    3/5      (0 base + 3 wis mod) +2 to will saves as long as a Ki use is remaining

Attack:
   Base Attack Bonus:  +1

   Masterwork Dagger:   +4   dmg: 1d4+2  crit: 19-20x2  range: 10ft 

   Masterwork Short Sword: +4  dmg: 1d6+2   crit: 19-20x2  

   Masterwork Shortspear:   +4  dmg: 1d6+2   crit: x2   range: 20ft


Skills:
   Balance: 9                (5 ranks + 2 dex mod + 2 synergy)
   Climb:   7/9              (5 ranks + 2 str mod) +2 climb kit
   Hide:    9/11             (5 ranks + 2 dex mod + 2 stealthy) +2 camo kit
   Jump:    11               (5  ranks + 2 str mod + 2 acrobatic +2 synergy)
   Listen:   8                (5 ranks + 3 wis mod)
   Move Silently:  9       (5 ranks + 2 dex mod + 2 stealthy)
   Spot:    8                (5 ranks + 3 wis mod)
   Tumble:  9               (5 ranks + 2 dex mod + 2 synergy)


Feats:
   Stealthy (level 1 feat)
   Acrobatic (bonus feat for race)
   Improved Unarmed Strike **if still given

Class Features:
   Ki Power (use 1/2 level + wis mod per day) 4
   Sudden Strike +1d6
   Trapfinding
   Ghost Step 


Equipment:
   Masterwork Dagger, Masterwork Short Sword, Masterwork Shortspear, Caltrops,
   Pouch (2), Climbers Kit, Grappling Hook, Silk Rope (50ft), Camouflage Kit, 
   Catstink (3) [can through off animals tracking, from Complete Adventurer]


Gold: 1,200-1194= 4gp left

Carrying Capacity:
L.L= 58lbs
M.L.=116lbs
H.L=175lbs

Weight Carried:  28lbs
[/sblock]

[sblock=Code]

I am the darkness.
I am the light.
I am a demon.
I am an angel.
I am the balance.[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 15, 2007)

Old Master Chen
[sblock]
Str  8  -1
Dex 14 +2
Con 12 +1
Int  16 +3
Wis 10 0
Cha 12 +1

32pt build then adjusted for old age (67 years old)  I realise this puts me at a big disadvantage compared to the other characters, but I don't mind too much!

Saves
Fort +1
Ref +2
Will +3

Skills
Concentration 5
Knowledge (spirits) 5
Craft (origami) 4
Spellcraft 5
Knowledge (arcana) 5
Jump 2.5

Feats
Improved Unarmed Strike (bonus)
Extend Spell (wu jen bonus)
Dodge (human bonus)
Jack of All Trades [Complete Adventurer]

Languages: Common, Imperial, Oni, Abyssal, Celestial

Taboo: Cannot eat meat

Code of Honour (as used by the A Team ):

Help those who need help (provided they do not use the help for evil ends).
Punish those that harm or threaten innocents. (although humiliation is often funnier)
Try not to kill human opponents - much better to let them live to learn the error of their ways
Don't abandon your friends

Spells known

0 - All
1st - Jump, Magic Missile, Shield, Iron Scarf, Elemental Burst, Firey Eyes, Spider Climb, Scales of the Lizard

scroll of invisibility 150
potion of cure light wounds 50
scroll of comprehend languages 25
darkwood quarterstaff 340
10 sheets of paper 4
spell component pouch 5
monk's outfit (well similar sort of clothing, he ain't no monk!) 5
lacquered chopsticks 4sp (these are the good ones, y'hear?) - I converted the price from 1E OA
potion of bull's strength 300
backpack (wicker basket with shoulder straps) 2
ceramic bowl 2cp 
Waterskin 1  - 4lb
trail rations (rice cakes) 1 day's worth 5sp
2 smokesticks 40
caltrops 1
scroll of protection from arrows 150
Potion of protection from taint
Origami frightened crane (Talisman of expeditious retreat) 50 [if you'll allow Talismans from OA p135-136)

26  gp  8cp

Would you allow chopsticks as a simple weapon that did 1d3 damage? (I thought they were in OA, but then remembered that they were in 1E OA... It's a very wuxia style thing - get ambushed in an inn, throw chopsticks at your assailants.[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Nov 15, 2007)

Korobokuru [sblock=Adjustments for mfrench]If we get rid of the stat bonuses then I would also get rid of "+2 on saves versus poison cause the are hardy" because it no longer fits the flavor and the "+2 wilderness lore (which is not 3.5)" to +2 Knowledge local.  As he is a city version (he is still taught in the old ways of fighting giants and goblins)  then he is like a third or fourth generation living in the city.  No darkvision?  They have it in OA was that deliberate or just a miss type.[/sblock]

I will post a character sheet after I get the details of what you are thinking for the beguiler.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2007)

It's from swashbuckling adventures, the d20 seventh sea corebook.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 16, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> It's from swashbuckling adventures, the d20 seventh sea corebook.




Actually, there's a feat for that in Tome of Battle, but it's much more restrictive.  It requires you to know a Shadow Hand maneuver and only works with Shadow Hand favored weapons.

Also, character sheet!

[sblock=Charsheet]
Kimura Ryo
Male Human Swordsage 2
Height: 5' 6''
Weight: 122lbs
Hair: Black, greying in places
Eyes: Brown
Skin: Flushed
Age: 31
XP: 1000

Str: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Dex: 16 (+3) [10 points] 
Con: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Int: 8 (-1) [0 points] 
Wis: 15 (+2) [8 points] 
Cha: 10 (+0) [2 points] 

Racial Abilities:  1 bonus feat at first level, +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point/level past first

Class Abilities:  Quick to Act +1, Discipline Focus (Weapon Focus): Diamond Mind, AC Bonus, Martial Maneuvers

Hit Dice: 2d8 + 4
HP: 17/17
AC: 19 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +2 Wisdom)
Init: +4 (+3 Dex, +1 class)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves:
 Fortitude +2 [+0 base, +2 Con]
 Reflex +6 [+3 base, +3 Dex]
 Will +5 [+3 base, +2 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +1/+3
Melee Atk: Katana +4 [1d10+2, 19-20/x2]


Skills :
 Concentration +9 [5 ranks, +2 Con, +2 item]
 Jump +7 [5 ranks, +2 Str]
 Listen +7 [5 ranks, +2 Wis]
 Martial Lore +4 [5 ranks, -1 Int]
 Sense Motive +8 [5 ranks, +3 Dex]
 Tumble +10 [5 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Synergy]

Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike (Bonus Feat)
Unnerving Calm (Human Bonus Feat)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Bastard Sword

Maneuvers (* indicates readied): Wind Stride, *Sapphire Nightmare Blade, *Counter Charge, *Mighty Throw, *Clinging Shadow Strike, Stone Bones, Wolf Fang Strike

Stances: Island of Blades, Stance of Clarity

Languages: Common

Equipment:
Masterwork Katana (335gp)
Wazishiki (10gp)
Chain Shirt (100gp)
Talisman of Concentration +2 (400gp)
Traveler's Clothes

Money: 165gp

Code of Honor:
 Defend those beholden to me.
 Repay all debts of coin and honor.
 Never draw my blade in anger.
 Hold no ideal above the lives of the innocent.

[/sblock]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Nov 16, 2007)

[sblock=mfrench]Name: Kenji Sato aka Phantom Walker
Race: Korobokuru; Gender: M; Height: 5'7"; Age: 19
Class: Beguiler ; Level:2 ; Weight: 141
XP: ; Alignment: Chaotic Neutral

Social Class: Thief
Home Town: Oriental Lands

Str: 8 (-1) [0points]
Dex: 14 (+2) [6points]
Con: 16 (+3) [10points]
Int: 16 (+3) [10points]
Wis: 10 (0) [2points]
Cha: 12 (+1) [4points]

AC: XX (10+2 dex+3 armor

HP: 16 HP (10 +6 con)

Initiative: +2

Speed: 30ft

Saving Throws:
Fortitude: 
Reflex: 
Will:

Attack:BAB +1

Skills: (6+3)x(4+1)  Ranks 5/2


Feats:
Unarmed Strike

Class Features:



Equipment:
Masterwork Studded Leather Armor (10lbs),


Gold: 1,075

Carrying Capacity:
L.L= 26 lbs
M.L.= 27-53 lbs
H.L=54-80 lbs

Weight Carried: lbs[/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Nov 16, 2007)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Korobokuru . . . I will post a character sheet after I get the details of what you are thinking for the beguiler.



Apologies for putting this off for so long, I wasn't trying to ignore you.  I would prefer that you keep the poison resistance and lose the darkvision.  I just have this thing against darkvision, it's thrown around way too much IMHO.  You would still have low-light vision.  Trading K:nature for K:local is appropriate.
For background: [sblock=Amazing]The Korobokuru village of sits near the base of a waterfall on the eastern border of the Thunder Plateau.  Though the town is permanent, the Kor, in general, are a race of nomads, so many townspeople stay for a few seasons at most.  Many take their herds out to the plateau, or bring their flocks of sheep south into the mountains.  After a few months of sedentary life, they pick up something else and move on.  Traders regularly take skins, milk, cheese, etc. to the town of Hiruma Watch on the lake to the north, but the dignified people there don't treat the Kor with much respect.  They often say that it is hard to distinguish between the goatherds and the goats, what with the traditional goatees and the iron stomachs (see, the poison resistance fits!).

Your beguiler, a little smarter and more refined than your average Kor, is more pleased with town life than the rough life of the trail.  This, combined with the mistrust that his arcane gifts gave his people, brought him to Hiruma Watch, where he met with the scorn the Kor usually receive.  As you said he could almost pass for human, I'd say that he is tall for his people, and probably keeps his distinctive facial hair in check, so that he can pass for a short human (maybe 5'1" or 2").  I'd also imagine that he is skilled at changing his accent and speech pattern.

Anyway, as he began to use his deceptions to take locals for all they were worth, he learned a harsh reality.  The head of Hiruma House hates bandits and thieves.  He is quite bloodthirsty when  it comes down to it.  Some local scallywags that you associated with were caught stealing from merchants in town to discuss terms for the local Shackling Festival that is a few months away.  The poor sods were worried about losing their hands, until with relief they were sentenced to a full day of grave-digging.  After they worked from sunup to sundown, they had to toss dead bandits into the graves they had made.  Of course, there were still three graves left . . . which they were promptly deposited in themselves.  As the heat has recently been turned up on you, you thought it might be a good time to head for a bigger town, and so are on the road to Katsuki Ford, the seat of power in the valley . . .[/sblock]
Whew, that was a lot!  Take the parts you like, and leave out the rest.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 16, 2007)

*Attention Everybody!*

I know that I've been flying by the seat of my pants with this so far, and there are lots of things I've yet to address.  So I'm going to try to get some things codified here once and for all.  If you've asked something that I've not answered, you might bring it back up again after this.

About scheduling:  I am moving on Saturday, and then going out of town for Thanksgiving on Wednesday, so next week will be a slow week for me.  I will try to get things set up so that you guys can have pairs of characters meet to start to get acclimated.  The campaign will start in earnest at the start of December, when I originally planned.  At that point I'd expect an average contribution of ~1 post/day.  I won't be counting or anything, and you can certainly post in bursts, but with 7 PCs, I don't want you to get left in the dust or anything.  For private correspondance, I check the account rage_of_achilleus*at*yahoo*dot*com fairly regularly.
[sblock=Threads]This is obviously the recruiting thread.  I'd like to continue using this to hash out character ideas and rules questions until things are more set in stone.

Here is the OOC thread.  Once a character is stamped with my approval, go ahead and post him there, and then the OOC discussion, questions, and commentary can be posted there.  The first post there will have all the appropriate links.

Here is the Travellers' Prologue, where NMF and DrZ have a head start on us all!  If you want to get your character involved at an appropriate spot, kindly request to do so here in 'recruitment' first.  Also, would you guys mind if I started other character stories from other locations mixed in there, or would you prefer that I make new prologues?

The IC thread isn't up yet, but will be at the appropriate time.  Links for it will be posted in OOC.[/sblock][sblock=Character building] As most of you know, you'll be starting with 2nd level characters for an E6 world.  Stats are created on from a 32-point buy, using the guidelines from the DMG.
[sblock=Races and languages]
There is a Common trade tongue, which everyone starts with.  The following are potential racial Bonus languages.

Eastern (former) Empire
Human (oriental) -- Ancient Imperial (mostly written)
Spirit Folk (from OA) -- Celestial

The 'Native Races'
Human (arabic) -- western tongue, Al-kabra
Shifter (from Eberron CS) -- Sylvan
Changeling (from Eberron CS) -- Abyssal
Korobokuru (stats for dwarf, only small, no darkvision, and Fav. Class = Barb.) -- Dwarven
Goliath (from Races of Stone) -- Giant[/sblock][sblock=Classes and Feats]We've been drawing material from lots of different sources in this regard.  Beyond the Core books, here's what I'll include wholecloth for feats, with a few exceptions: Complete Arcane/Divine/Adventurer/Warrior; Oriental Adventures; Book of Nine Swords; PHB II.  Anything outside that you should run by me, and you might have to give me an overview.

I'm going to start with everyone receiving Improved Unarmed Strike.  If you don't want it for your character, I will work something out with you.

For classes, PrCs, and exotic equipment, run things by me.  I want to find the best crunch to meet the character idea that you want to play.  I'm all about making the rules work for you and not vice versa.[/sblock][sblock=Alignment and Honor: Important!]First of all, just include alignment for the purpose of quickly explaining your character's tendancies, plus it is so ingrained in people that they do it anyway.  Just know that there are no Detect spells, etc. for alignment.

The taint rules will basically be used as written.  I'm considering making either Changelings or Warlocks immune to taint, I'd welcome any input.

I'm not completely happy with the Honor rules as posted, but I think that Personal Codes have a huge part to play in a campaign with this flavor.  So, I'm doing this:
Each character must have an explicit code in his char sheet.  It can be simple (as per the Don't Tread on Me code in the link below) or complex (as per the Bushido, Omerta, or Thieves' codes), but you will be held to it per the Honor score/effects table here.  I will try to arbitrate the points based on your sticking to your character's code, and I'd like player input on this.  _If you notice another player RPing his code really well, please note it in the OOC thread_, or drop me an e-mail if you prefer anonymity.

I will try to help you build your personal codes as well.[/sblock][sblock=Death and Resolve]Conviction
Player Characters have a pool of Conviction (or Chi, or Focus, or whatever we should call it), which function sort of like Action Points. All PCs get 6 Conviction. Conviction is replenished as HP: you recover you level in Conviction whenever the party has a night of complete rest.

Conviction can be used in the following ways:
Cost Result
1 Add 1d6 to any D20 roll*
1 Roll any other (non-D20) roll, taking the highest*
2 Take an extra move-equivalent action @
3 Take an extra standard action @
* Declare before any roll
@ On your turn only

The Death Flag
The death flag is designed for campaigns where characters can't come back from the dead (like E6!). This lets those campaigns get rid of random lethality without eliminating death altogether as a possibility. This is done with a change in the "social contract" between players and GM. Whereas in standard D&D the player is at the mercy of the DM and the rules, with the death flag the player decides when the stakes of a conflict are life and death.

As an Immediate action, a player character can choose to raise his Death Flag and gain 6 Conviction instantly (even if this brings their total Conviction pool above 6).

When the death flag is raised, the normal rules for death apply. If the death flag has not been raised, then the character, if killed, is treated as reducing the player character to 1 hit point above death. The Death Flag can be lowered by spending 6 Conviction as an Immediate Action.[/sblock][sblock=Dice Rolling / Timing Out]I will offer players two options on dice: roll at invisiblecastle.com or let me roll for you.  If you roll an attack, roll damage at the same time just in case to cut down on posts.  If you want to spend Conviction, make this clear before you (or I) roll.

If a player goes MIA (especially in combat), I will ask for you in the OOC thread, but eventually I will just make you delay or 'NPC' you until you are located.  I understand (as I'm sure that you all do) that RL sometimes gets in the way of online games, and we'll just try and make this work out reasonably for everyone involved.

This is my first PbP, so I will entertain any suggestion that more seasoned veterans have when it comes to administrative issues like this.[/sblock]Please pick a color for when your character speaks out loud, and post it below.  This makes quoting much easier in game.

One of the coolest parts about the Kung Fu genre is the fighting styles: "My Spinning Back-Kick Weasel-Fu will destroy you Sleeping Monkey Hates the Sun defense".  Feel free to make up your characters signature style and moves.  (please make them slightly more serious than these examples).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

I assume you will let me know when you find something wrong with my sheet?


----------



## mfrench (Nov 16, 2007)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> Old Master Chen . . .
> Would you allow chopsticks as a simple weapon that did 1d3 damage?



Sure, I'm all about the chop sticks.  Do you want Imp. Un. Strike?  It's fine if you do, but I think it would be hilarious to have a familiar instead, who's been with you through the multiple level gains/drops, with him getting smarter/dumber all the while!


----------



## Ancient History (Nov 16, 2007)

mfrench,

I've got a small history for Yao Hsin, but this is my first pbp game.  How do I submit it with hidden text?  Thanks.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 16, 2007)

Ancient History said:
			
		

> mfrench,
> 
> I've got a small history for Yao Hsin, but this is my first pbp game.  How do I submit it with hidden text?  Thanks.




(sblock) The hidden text goes here (/sblock)
Only instead of (), use []. It took me a while to learn that.

I'm looking forward to getting your character involved in the campaign's history!  I'll try to expand whatever you send, and we'll just work from there.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 16, 2007)

*The Cast, almost done*

Yao Hsin -- changeling warlock 2, played by Ancient History
Old Master Chen -- human wu jen 2, played by Lorthanoth
Sen -- human ninja 2, played by OnlytheStrong
*Li* -- shifter monk 2, played by *DrZombie*
Kimura Ryo -- human swordsage 2, played by Nac Mac Feegle
Otaru Shenga -- spirit folk shugenja 2, played by Bento
Kenji Sato -- korobokuru beguiler 2, played by Amazing Triangle

Claim your color so that I can post it here!

This is working out to be a lot of fun.  Your character ideas are very rich.  I'm really excited to get this thing rolling in December.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

Sen claims red


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 16, 2007)

Ryo is already light green.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 16, 2007)

as usual, I just claim *bold black*. Yes, I'm lazy. Sue me.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Nov 16, 2007)

Kenji Sato chooses Blue for his talking color.

Go Blue!


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 16, 2007)

I remember reading the 'death flag' rules a while ago - I think they're great and really add to the feel of the genre.

Hmmm *chews some noodles thoughtfully* I reckon I'll go fer Purple, sonny, and keep Improved Unarmed Strike *catches a fly with chopsticks* I don't really feel a familiar quite fits, but it is a funny idea! 

I just need to add some a little more stuff, including a taboo.


----------



## bento (Nov 16, 2007)

*Otaru Shenga - Water Shugenja*

Otaru Shenga
[sblock]
Male Spirit Folk (River) Shg2; CR 2
Medium Humanoid 

HD 2d6+4; hp 14

Init +2; Spd 30 ft/x4; Swim 30 ft.
AC 12 (+2 dex), touch 12, flat-footed 10
Base Atk/Grapple +1/+1
Full Atk +1 One-handed  (1d6;19-20/x2, Short Sword), +3 Two-handed (1d4;20/x2, Sling)

SA & SQ: Element Focus, Sense Elements(Sp); Low-Light Vision, Water Breathing, Natural Swimmer, +2 Saves vs. Water-type spells, Speak with animals (1 per day)

AL NG
Saves Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +4
Abilities: Str 10(+0), Dex 15(+2), Con 14(+2), Int 10(+0), Wis 12(+1), Cha 16(+3)

Skills: Concentration¹ +7, Craft (Fishing)¹ +4, Heal¹ +5, Knowledge (nature) +5, Knowledge (religion) +5

Feats: Dodge

Shugenja School: Order of the Gentle Rain (Water)
Spell Save +3
Caster Level 2

0 Level: Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Purify Food & Drink, Read Magic, Cure Minor Wounds*
1st Level: Obscuring Mist, Remove Fear, Cure Light Wounds*

* From the Orders' list
[/sblock]
Text Color: Dark Orange


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 16, 2007)

mfrench, I think the old codger is good to go, if you want to check over.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Nov 17, 2007)

*Kenji Sato*

[sblock=Final review]Name: Kenji Sato aka Kitsune
Race: Korobokuru; Gender: M; Height: 5'1"; Age: 50
Class: Beguiler; Level: 2; Weight: 85
XP: 3000; Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Celestial, Sylvan, Abyssal, Giant, Al-kabra, Guild Cant
Social Class: Thief
Home Town: Oriental Lands

Str: 8 (-1) [0points]
Dex: 14 (+2) [6points]
Con: 16 (+3) [10points]
Int: 16 (+3) [10points]
Wis: 10 (0) [2points]
Cha: 12 (+1) [4points]

AC: 16 (10+2 dex+3 armor+1 size)

HP: 16 HP (10 +6 con)

Initiative: +2

Speed: 20ft

Saving Throws: Base+ Mod+ Magic = Save
Fortitude: 0+3= 3
Reflex: 0+2= 2
Will: 3+0=3

Attack:
Rapier +1   1d4   18-20x2

Shortbow +5   1d4   20x2

Skills: (45) (R+Mod=Sk)
Sleight of Hand – 5+2+2=9
Concentration – 5+3=8
Spellcraft – 1+3=4
Hide – 2+2+4=8
Move Silently – 5+2=7
Bluff – 5+1+2=8
Disguise – 5+1=6
Diplomacy – 2+1+2=5
Knowledge (local) – 5+3+2=10
Gather Information – 3+1+2=6
Spot – 1+0=1
Listen – 1+0=1
Decipher Script – 1+3=4
Escape Artist – 1+2=3
Open Lock – 1+2=3
Speak language - (3) Giant, Al-kabra, Guild Cant
Conceal Spellcasting: (2skpts) – Sleight of hand check versus Spot check to notice spell casting.  If you succeed they don’t know that you are spellcasting at all (no aoo’s nor counter)

Feats:
Unarmed Strike
Spell Focus (Enchantment) (DC+1)

Class Features:
Armored Mage
Trapfinding
Cloaked Casting (DC+1 vs foe denied Dexterity to AC)
Surprise Casting (Bluff vs Sense Motive + BAB; Deny Dex to AC for both attack or spell; attack must be made before next round)

Racial Abilities:
+2 saves versus Poison
+2 Knowledge (Local)
+2 saves versus spells and spell-like effects
+1 Attack roll against goblinoids
+4 dodge AC versus giants

Equipment:
Masterwork Studded Leather Armor (10lbs), Masterwork shortbow (1lb), Quiver of Arrows (1 ½ lb), Masterwork Rapier (1 lb), Spell component pouch (1 lb), Ever burning torch (1 lb), Backpack (1/2 lb), Waterskin (1 lb), Signal Whistle (-), Bedroll (1 ¼ lb), Potions of Cure Light wounds (4), Masterwork thief’s tools (1 lb)

Gold: 10gp 1sp

Carrying Capacity:
L.L= 19.5 lbs
M.L.= 20.25-39.75 lbs
H.L=10.5-60 lbs

Weight Carried: 18 ¼ lbs

Spells:
0 – 6
Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/Close, Read Magic

1 – 4
Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep, Undetectable Alignment, Whelm[/sblock]

[sblock=History]
The Korobokuru village of sits near the base of a waterfall on the eastern border of the Thunder Plateau. Though the town is permanent, the Kor, in general, are a race of nomads, so many townspeople stay for a few seasons at most. Many take their herds out to the plateau, or bring their flocks of sheep south into the mountains. After a few months of sedentary life, they pick up something else and move on. Traders regularly take skins, milk, cheese, etc. to the town of Hiruma Watch on the lake to the north, but the dignified people there don't treat the Kor with much respect. They often say that it is hard to distinguish between the goatherds and the goats, what with the traditional goatees and the iron stomachs .

Your beguiler, a little smarter and more refined than your average Kor, is more pleased with town life than the rough life of the trail. This, combined with the mistrust that his arcane gifts gave his people, brought him to Hiruma Watch, where he met with the scorn the Kor usually receive. As you said he could almost pass for human, I'd say that he is tall for his people, and probably keeps his distinctive facial hair in check, so that he can pass for a short human (maybe 5'1" or 2"). I'd also imagine that he is skilled at changing his accent and speech pattern.

Anyway, as he began to use his deceptions to take locals for all they were worth, he learned a harsh reality. The head of Hiruma House hates bandits and thieves. He is quite bloodthirsty when it comes down to it. Some local scallywags that you associated with were caught stealing from merchants in town to discuss terms for the local Shackling Festival that is a few months away. The poor sods were worried about losing their hands, until with relief they were sentenced to a full day of grave-digging. After they worked from sunup to sundown, they had to toss dead bandits into the graves they had made. Of course, there were still three graves left . . . which they were promptly deposited in themselves. As the heat has recently been turned up on you, you thought it might be a good time to head for a bigger town, and so are on the road to Katsuki Ford, the seat of power in the valley . . .

He has a Tattoo of the symbol for "work" with an underlaid "hand" to show his membership to the Black Hand guild.  He usually wears a glove on both hands to cover his marks so at times he can pass for elven or even a small human.  He is very diligent about not killing those who don't cause a problem.  He will normally berate someone in his company who breaks this simple rule of not killing when you don't have to.  To the point of at times putting the transgressor on the block for the action as to keep himself undercover.  Most guild associated who have met him call him Kitsune or Fox in common.  This is two fold one; he bears a tattoo of a 3 tailed fox on his back over his left shoulder blade and two; he is known as both intelligent and tricky, frequently finding ways to get in places or meet people others could not.[/sblock]

[sblock]Code of Honor:     
*  Never steal from another member of the guild.
* Never perform another thief’s assigned task or “steal” jobs from another thief.
* Never let your own jobs interfere with the guild’s jobs.
* Don’t attract attention to the guild, especially not the attention of the town fathers.
* 10% of the take from your jobs goes to the guild; you keep the rest.
* 100% of the take from guild-assigned thefts goes to the guild, and maybe you get a taste.
* Don’t kill anyone in the commission of a job, except in self-defense. Only kill when you have to.[/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Nov 17, 2007)

The last thing for most PCs is Languages and the Personal Code.  I've got some thoughts on the Code for a couple of people to get them started.[sblock=for Oathblades]1) My oath is my life.  To break my oath would be worse than to lose my life.
2) My blade will be satisfied each time it is drawn.  I will not return it to its rest before it has tasted blood.
3) I will not draw my blade in the presence of a bladesmith except by his permission, or for his protection.  I will never harm a bladesmith, nor by inaction allow a bladesmith to come to harm.
4) I will strike down without hesitation any of the uninitiated who deign to wield a sacred blade.
5) I will hunt with vigilance any oathblade who breaks these oaths.  Truly, though he be my very brother, no quarter will be shown he who is found guilty in the eyes of a bladesmith.

Thus have I sworn, so shall I live.

Note: The bladesmiths are the judges of the order of Oathblades.  They can no longer use the blades in combat, but they craft them, bless them, keep track of initiates, and make rulings on whether or not oaths have been broken.[/sblock] [sblock=Monks]Traditionally, actual Buddhist monks swear to avoid the ten Nonvirtues:
In action: killing, stealing, sexual misconduct
In speech: lying, divisive words, harsh words, useless chatter
In thought: covetousness, harmful intent, wrong views

This is just a baseline to think of exactly what your vows would be.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 17, 2007)

I placed my languages and code on my character sheet post. I'm not sure about the code. It may not be what you were looking for. I figured it was more of a personal motto for my guy, since he sort of lacks a master and is pretty much hell bent on revenge. Anyway, let me know what you think and I will adjust/change it accordingly. Thanks.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Nov 18, 2007)

I wanted use a Skill Trick (Complete Scoundrel):
Conceal Spellcasting: (2skpts) – Sleight of hand check versus Spot check to notice spell casting. If you succeed they don’t know that you are spellcasting at all (no aoo’s nor counter)

It costs 2 skill points.  I chose this because it fits the concept of being not allowed/not liked for his casting.  

Are there any more languages?  Kenji likes to disguise himself and to do so well he needs to know languages.

I thought his oath would be more to self than to others and to keep himself alive and profitable.  

If we run something as a prologue Kenji would be looking for people in the 'starter' city to be contacts for different organizations.  Staying for the most part inside the law to avoid being known.  He will try to get a few contacts and find their preferences (art, treasure, etc.).  He is trying to find a buyer for things he finds or who will buy different things.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 18, 2007)

Yo Ancient History!  Haven't heard from you in a while, but I haven't given you much to work with.  How's this to spark the imagination?

[sblock=Ancient History]Tamori Castle is a the largest and nearest true city-state in the region.  It was in the slums outside the castle walls that your warlock grew up, a bastard and an orphan, abandoned as demon-spawn.  Among the people there you gained an ill reputation, and the chaos that you caused as a changeling was a sure indication of your bloodline.  But on one occasion you were caught by an old shifter witch who lived in those parts.  She taught you about the truly dark forces of demon-kind, and inspired in you a hatred of the wretched creatures that inflict such misery in the ghettoes of cities.  She taught you much as you grew in hatred and power.

Eventually, she revealed to you the distinctions amongst the demons (at least, those of which she knew).  She led you to believe that your parentage can from a demon of lust known as a Mamano: a shapechanger, hideous in its natural form, that tempts and corrupts humans so as to pass on more of its kind.  The one that spawned you apparently never had a chance to complete the ritual that would make you one of his kind, but managed to escape complete destruction by fleeing.  You were sent east, to the mountains, to pick up on his trail. [/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Nov 18, 2007)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> I wanted use a Skill Trick (Complete Scoundrel):
> Conceal Spellcasting: (2skpts) – Sleight of hand check versus Spot check to notice spell casting. If you succeed they don’t know that you are spellcasting at all (no aoo’s nor counter)
> 
> It costs 2 skill points.  I chose this because it fits the concept of being not allowed/not liked for his casting.
> ...




The skill trick is fine.  For the languages, . . . I might come up with more.  The other ones I've considered are the Elemental languages (we'd need five for this campaign).  But I'm not really sold on them.  I think I'll leave them out unless anyone objects.

I'll keep the background info in mind, we'll see how the prologue goes.

For everybody:
For the oaths, even if it is something personal, I'd like to get it written out.  I just feel like it is such a big thing, from the both the oriental side and the western side.  Even if you don't really swear anything to anyone, when Bad Bart walks into the Blue Moon Saloon, people that have never even spoken to him before could tell a visitor: "There's Bad Bart -- never insult his mother or accuse him of cheating at cards unless you have an unhealthy desire to own a plot in the graveyard."  Your reputation is built on the principles you're willing to kill or get killed over, and that is the sort of thing I want to see for the codes. 

I will be on once or twice in the next few days, then probably not at all until Sunday.   I'll try to make another contribution to the prologue, maybe introduce another person or two to it, then hopefully we can get the characters finished and started by the end of November.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 18, 2007)

I think I'm done, if you want to check him out. His code of honour is quite a simple one, but a tricky one if bad guys are going to be recurring.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 19, 2007)

Master Chen looks good to me; we just need to iron out the particulars of his background so we can figure out where he's going and why.  I think I've got one that will suit you just fine: Chen is headed from Katsuki Ford upriver to a small roadside village that has the best noodles in the valley.  You are familiar with Katsuki Ford more than the deeper parts of the valley.

DrZ: As everyone else is getting Unarmed strike to make this more mrtial arts friendly, Li needs a boost to match.  I would suggest one of: Dodge, Imp. Grapple, Deflect Arrows, or Skill Focus (Jump).  If there is something else that is of that power level that would add to the martial arts flavor, feel free to bring it up.  Also, pick that extra language.  As you were raised in the monastery, you probably don’t even speak the language of your people, but maybe you can take Ancient Imperial or Celestial.

I'm going to see if I can get a map posted tomorrow just to get a visual in people's minds of where things are.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Nov 19, 2007)

Hehe, that is a damn fine background!


----------



## mfrench (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's a rough sketch of the valley.  The prologue is bringing them into Ten-min Falls.

Amazing: This is your home town.  Do you want to join the prologue here, or just join with everyone else at the start of the IC thread?  I am going to try to move things along in it at least once more before I head out for Thanksgiving.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll go for precise strike if you don't mind. His style is more like a crane. Fast, dexterous strikes at nerve points more then brute force.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 21, 2007)

[sblock=mfrench]

I was wondering if I could be part of the prologue. Nothing much, just sorta the shadow that trails them or something. The way I was thinking it, is that I am nothing more than a fleeting shadow. I wouldn't actually be posting in the prologue. I was thinking it would be an easy way to introduce myself, but you can do it however you want. I guess I'm just eager for the game to start.

[/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Nov 27, 2007)

*Welcome back from Holiday*

A little something for everyone:
Carrying the katana or wakizashi (short sword) requires proper proof that you belong to a House or some order that traditionally confers the sacred blades.  The ninja, swordsage, and shugenja would all have these scrolls to start with.  However, if you want your identity to remain secret, it is best not to flaunt the weapons: this will only draw scrutiny to you.  Eventually, true masters are known be their reputation alone, and would never be asked to see the scrolls of ancestry.

The Char Sheets should also reflect your Conviction and the status of your Death Flag (which starts down, as in safe from death).

I got a couple of installments written for the prologue over the holiday, I’ll allow some time between them to give you guys a chance to add to it.  I hope to get the campaign running on Friday, when we get real internet access at home (so I don’t have to go to the library just to get updates).
[sblock=Amazing]The guild that you refer to in your Code is the Black Hand guild.  It is really a loose group of Kor thieves who work together occasionally, share information, and try to stay out of each other’s way.  There are some who stay in towns as contact points and fences, like Lao-ping (who is about to show up in the Prologue).  They are sort of the ‘head men’ of the guild, offering out jobs to senior members and coordinating the junior members.

Most Kor have a small rune tattooed on the back side of their left thumb, usually the symbol of some ideal.  The Black Hands have the symbol for ‘Work,’ as some korobokuru are inclined to do.  However, there is subtly imbedded in it the symbol for ‘Hand’, which distinguishes them as members of this guild.  

As your Code specifies, the guild tries to avoid bloodshed, which means that they are tolerated almost everywhere.  However, the men in Hiruma Watch who were killed were fellow Black Hands.  You’re now forced to steer clear of the town for a while, trying to expand your personal network to other towns.  The Hands hold a major grudge against House Hiruma, and retaliation may be imminent.

For an extra language, you could have a sort of Guild Cant that includes sign language, code words, guild symbols, etc.[/sblock][sblock=OnlytheStrong]First: your short sword is a type of wakizashi known as a ninja-to.  The scabbard acts as a blowgun and can be used as a breathing tube should you be forced underwater.

You had a mentor in Kaiu Pass, and once you returned from a particularly bloody retaliation against House Shiba, you noticed that you were being followed, so you avoided you mentor’s house for a while.  When you slipped in that night, he had already been poisoned by Shiba assassins.  Before he died, he tried to teach you one final lesson, and taught you your father’s motto.  The lesson was that while you must know how to strike with a blade, it is more important to learn to bend others to your will.  It is better to convince someone else to kill for you (and to convince them that it is their idea).  He told you to lay low, and go into Katsuki lands, and to try and convice that House to strike the Shiba.  In that way, they become the tool that you use to strike them.  There will be times for you to kill for yourself, but to use another House’s resources for your own revenge is the height of the art of your fathers.

He taught you your father’s motto, which is the code that you listed above:
I am the darkness.
I am the light.
I am a demon.
I am an angel.
I am the balance. 
I’ll work on a more formalized oath based on it in the next few days.

For the prologue, I’ll put you in as a shadow behind them once they get out on Ten-min Falls.  That should be coming in the next few days.[/sblock][sblock=bento]Your shugenja has a set of scrolls called _ofudas_ which serve as his Divine Focus for casting spells.  It carries his Spells Known on them, but they are non-magical.  Also, he needs a formal Code.[/sblock][sblock=Lorthanoth]I think Master Chen is done!  Since the chopsticks don’t have a listing, I’d suggest 1d3 damage, crit x2, and a range of 20 feet, which makes them decent enough for ranged combat.  Also, he needs one of those giant round oriental hats to wear![/sblock][sblock=NMF]What is your armor?  I assumed it was a chain shirt from the +4 armor bonus.  If so, that is fine.

He should have a wakizashi.  It is possible that he lost it in the flight from the east, which should make getting a new one a top priority if he plans on hiring out to a new master.

Lastly, he needs to formalize his Code.[/sblock][sblock=DrZ]You should change his homeland from Xendrik to Monastery of the Singing Phoenix (there are finely crafted bells with Phoenix symbols on them that give the place its name).  You need to choose your other language.  The extra feat can be used for precise strike.  Also, work out his specific vows, which can serve as his Code.[/sblock]That is everybody except Ancient History, who hadn’t posted a character last I checked.  If he gets one in I’ll still consider it, but if not he’s stuck as an alt, I guess.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 28, 2007)

Edited character sheet.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Nov 29, 2007)

*My update included for conveince*

[sblock] He has a Tattoo of the symbol for "work" with an underlaid "hand" to show his membership to the Black Hand guild. He usually wears a glove on both hands to cover his marks so at times he can pass for elven or even a small human. He is very diligent about not killing those who don't cause a problem. He will normally berate someone in his company who breaks this simple rule of not killing when you don't have to. To the point of, at times putting the transgressor on the block for the action as to keep himself undercover. Most guild associates who have met him call him Kitsune or Fox in common. This is two fold one; he bears a tattoo of a 3 tailed fox on his back over his left shoulder blade and two; he is known as both intelligent and tricky, frequently finding ways to get in places or meet people others could not.[/sblock]

I added this thinking that Foxes are generally thought to take "human form"  and that Kenji's patron spirit that "gave" him his casting abilities was a fox in his bloodline.   (not really a fox but what he believes due to culture)


----------



## mfrench (Dec 2, 2007)

*Ready to start up the game soon*

Go ahead and move a completed character over to the OOC thread, and I'll give each character an introduction that brings everybody together in one location.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 6, 2007)

What's the status on this game?  I was eagerly lurking because this seemed so interesting...


----------



## mfrench (Dec 7, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> What's the status on this game?  I was eagerly lurking because this seemed so interesting...



I'm sort of waiting for people to post their finalized characters on the OOC thread.  Only three of the six PCs have responded there.  The pre-game prologue kind of died when I took a week off.  I'm getting more and more posts prepared as I wait for the players to show up.  I think that the dying of the subscriptions threw people off as well, since now everything must be searched out and found.

By this weekend I might just take what I have and roll with it, and have the missing people pop in when their players respond.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd like to be an alternate or maybe jump in sooner if one of the other players chooses not to continue.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 7, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> I'd like to be an alternate or maybe jump in sooner if one of the other players chooses not to continue.




Absolutely.  Just shoot me a character concept (or a few!) and I'll see what we can come up with.  I want to be sure to give the other PCs a fair shot to show up again before you replace someone, but you can be an alternate or even a 7th PC (hey, Seven Samurai, the Magnificent Seven . . .).


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm ready for the game


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll be mad if this game dies lol. I want to play my ninja something fierce lol.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't worry, it looks to be picking up steam again.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Dec 7, 2007)

YEAH!! I will do what I can since my subscription is down I am doing my best to get around it.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 8, 2007)

mfrench said:
			
		

> Absolutely.  Just shoot me a character concept (or a few!) and I'll see what we can come up with.  I want to be sure to give the other PCs a fair shot to show up again before you replace someone, but you can be an alternate or even a 7th PC (hey, Seven Samurai, the Magnificent Seven . . .).




Great!  In short, I'm thinking a warrior riding out of the western wastes, clad in the traditional garb of nomadic desert tribes and looking for the demonic creatures that slaughtered his kin and left him for dead. Cliched, I know.  Crunchy bits: Ranger 2 with TWF and focused on desert survival.  

If this is ok, I'll work it up and post it for your approval.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 8, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Great!  In short, I'm thinking a warrior riding out of the western wastes, clad in the traditional garb of nomadic desert tribes and looking for the demonic creatures that slaughtered his kin and left him for dead. Cliched, I know.  Crunchy bits: Ranger 2 with TWF and focused on desert survival.
> 
> If this is ok, I'll work it up and post it for your approval.



The best weapon choice would probably be the scimitar as a main weapon.  For the demonic creatures, I'll come up with something exact in a bit.  Your character will need a Code, as an arabian style culture you might include something about abstaining from alcohol and provisions about what you eat.  Your past might be linked with another PC, if that is acceptable to you.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm still working on background and code of honor but I'll post what I have below.  As for weapons, I'd like to use dual cutlasses if you allow the weapon from Stormwrack.  It's nearly identical mechanically to the shortsword (15gp instead of 10gp, slashing instead of piercing) and if that's not ok then I would like to go with the shortsword.  Scimitar is culturally appropriate but with a fairly low STR and a high DEX I think it would be better to go with paired light weapons.

Improved Unarmed Strike doesn't seem as appropriate for an arabic style character as it does for the other eastern characters.  I will do without it or accept a substitute if you choose to do that.
[sblock=Kerim al-Asad]

```
Name: Kerim al-Asad ibn Malik ibn Fahd Zahid al-Badiya
Class: Ranger
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: LN

Str: 10 +0 (2p.)     Level: 2        XP: 
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)    BAB: +2         HP: 13 (2d8)
Con: 10 +0 (2p.)     Grapple: +3     Conviction: 6
Int: 16 +3 (10p.)    Speed: 30'      Death Flag: Down
Wis: 12 +1 (4p.)     Init: +3        
Cha: 12 +1 (4p.)     ACP: -0         

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +3    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    16
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 13

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      3    +1    +0    +4
Ref:                       3    +3    +0    +6
Will:                      0    +1    +0    +1

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
MW Cutlass (one hand)    +6       1d6         19-20x2
MW Cutlass (TWF)         +4/+4    1d6/1d6     19-20x2
Lance                    +2       1d8         x3
Longbow, Comp.           +5       1d8         x3

Languages: Common, Al-Kabra, Imperial

Abilities:
Ranger Class Abilities
- Favored Enemy (?) +2 Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, & Survival checks and +2 damage vs. these creatures
- Wild Empathy: 1d20+5 (+1 Cha, +2 level, +2 synergy Handle Animal)
- Combat Style (Ex): Two-Weapon Fighting

Feats:
Track (R1 bonus)
Two Weapon Fighting (R2 bonus)
Mounted Combat (human bonus)
Weapon Finesse (1st)

Skill Points: 50       Max Ranks: 5/2
Skills                Total  Ranks  Mod  Misc  
Handle Animal          +6     5     +1    +0
Heal                   +6     5     +1    +0
Hide                   +8     5     +3    +0
Knowledge (geography)  +5     2     +3    +0
Knowledge (nature)     +8     3     +3    +2 (syn. – Survival)
Listen                 +6     5     +1    +0
Move Silently          +8     5     +3    +0
Ride                   +10    5     +3    +2 (syn. - Handle Animal)
Search                 +8     5     +3    +0
Spot                   +6     5     +1    +0
Survival               +6     5     +1    +0
	+2 to find/follow tracks (syn. – Search)

Equipment:                      Cost  Weight
Naheri al-Fulad, the Rivers of Steel – MW watered blades
-Cutlass                        315     3
-Cutlass                        315     3
Studded Leather armor            25    20
Traveler's outfit                -      5

Riukh, Windsister – desert bred warhorse of the Tayyib breed
-Warhorse, light                 150     -
-Bit & bridle                     2     1
-Saddle                          10    25
Lance                            10    10
Longbow, Comp.                  100     3
-20 arrows                        1     3	
Saddlebags                        4     8
Healing potion (x2)             100
-Waterskins(2)                    2     8
-Rations(2)                       1     2
Total Weight: 31 lb      Money: 165 gp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                33    66    100  200   500
```
[sblock=Background]
*“I am Kerim, Lion of the Wastes, son of Malik, son of Fahd the Ascetic, descendant of Naaman the Smith who forged the Rivers of Steel which I bear to the honor of the House of Badiya.”*[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]
Kerim is slightly below average (5 ft. 7 inches, 145 lbs.) in size but makes up for it with a quickness of body and mind.  His skin is deeply tanned and his eyes are a mottled gray so dark as to appear black.  A crescent shaped scar mars his cheek below his right eye.  He bears the kinship tattoo of the House of Badiya on his brow between his eyes: three deep blue, wavy, vertical lines.  He wears the traditional garb of the nomads of the waste: black flowing aba held closed with a sash and a turban that can be drawn down to veil his face from the sun and blowing sand.[/sblock]

[sblock=Code of Honor]
The Naheri al-Fulad are the embodiment of my family honor: I shall wield them with honor and bravery.
Brave Riukh is my sister and Fortune’s gift: To her I owe my kinship and life.
My life shall embody the virtues of the desert: Hospitality, piety, and freedom.
The freedom of my enemies will be curtailed: May Fortune grant me this gift, may Fate guide my step, may my family honor be restored through the Naheri al-Fulad.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## mfrench (Dec 9, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> I'm still working on background and code of honor but I'll post what I have below.  As for weapons, I'd like to use dual cutlasses if you allow the weapon from Stormwrack.  It's nearly identical mechanically to the shortsword (15gp instead of 10gp, slashing instead of piercing) and if that's not ok then I would like to go with the shortsword.  Scimitar is culturally appropriate but with a fairly low STR and a high DEX I think it would be better to go with paired light weapons.
> 
> Improved Unarmed Strike doesn't seem as appropriate for an arabic style character as it does for the other eastern characters.  I will do without it or accept a substitute if you choose to do that.



This is great.  You're definitely in as a 'starting' PC, the seventh and final if everyone shows up.  Cutlasses seem strange for the desert, but I like what you've done with them, so they're fine.

I'd like to link your background to bento's Shugenja.  Either he was serving as a foreign spiritual advisor trying to assimilate your culture (he has a great reverence for water) or his village was overran by the same horde of evil spirits that killed your clan.  In either case, you are traveling together now in search of the same jackal-headed _oni_ who leaves destruction by fire in his wake.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool.  I have no problem with my pc's background being linked to anothers.  I like the connection to a water shugenja especially with the watered steel swords and the water symbol of the Badiya family that I worked into my pc background.  I'll do more work on my history and add it in tonight or tomorrow.  The basic premise floating around in my head was that his family was hunkered down waiting for a sandstorm to pass when their livestock begins going wild.  Tents are slashed open and things spill in masked in wind, blowing sand, and fire.  Kerim catches the tip of a sword in the face (hence the scar) but before whatever it is can kill him the tent collapses and Kerim is knocked unconscious.  He wakes up later and most of the tents are burnt, his family and livestock killed.  He finds his father's body and takes the matching watered steel cutlasses (family heirloom).  He also finds a page from a book of divination clutched in his fathers hand.  The front side would have an I-Ching type of reading and the back would have a crude map of the east and the Badiya family symbol giving Kerim a reason to head east (this part is still rather sketchy in my mind).  He wanders off into the waste, stumbles across a family horse that managed to survive the attack which likely saves his life, and eastward.

I'm not horribly attatched to any of this so I welcome suggestions, changes, additions, etc.  Just let me know.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2007)

I posted my character to the OOC thread.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 9, 2007)

GlassEye: RE replacement for unarmed strike, how about the a knife-fighter feat that allows you to use light weapons in a grapple without a penalty?  I think that is comparative in power level and could be useful in kung-fu situations without spoiling the flavor.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2007)

That sounds fine.  Do you know the name or where it can be found?  I don't recall that particular feat.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 9, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> That sounds fine.  Do you know the name or where it can be found?  I don't recall that particular feat.




I think it is called Knifefighter, and it is from the Forgotten Realms, either Player's Guide or Campaign Setting or something like that.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2007)

Knifefighter Sounds good to me.  (I just hope he never has cause to use it)


----------



## Ry (Dec 10, 2007)

This game looks awesome.  Hope the play goes well too.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 11, 2007)

Ryan Stoughton said:
			
		

> This game looks awesome.  Hope the play goes well too.



Thanks.  So far, so good.  I've mined many of these ideas from you, so these guys have you to thank if it is enjoyable.
[sblock=GlassEye]Your people were killed during the sandstorm by an evil Oni with a jackal-head; he vanished, and you found your horse and took up the swords of you fathers.  The scroll clutched in your father's hand was a prophecy dealing with a water spirit of great wisdom, along with a map.  Perhaps this spirit can guide you to find and slay the Oni who ruined your family.  Taking up the trail, you found much destruction in his wake.  Finally, the path led you east to the old imperial lands, where a horde of fire-oni were destroying a village.  You helped the survivors fight their way out with the aid of a shugenja (bento's PC).  He spoke of an oni similar to the one you had seen.  After leading away the refugees to safety, you two are on a search for the Oni or the water spirit (or both).  The search has led you to this valley, which has a lake at the center which may match with the map.[/sblock]  I hope that agrees with your vision for Kerim.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 11, 2007)

Excellent.

I'm wondering if maybe I should try to revive the Traveler's Prologue.  That way I could include some other PCs while developing introductions to the Tor at a reasonable rate.  Otherwise, I will just tell you what happened to bring you to the tor, and ramp up the introduction rate.  The prologue would add the Beguiler soon, and then the ninja, so it would involve about half the group.  If it is revived, the shugenja/ranger pair would arrive next at the tor, so basically everyone has somewhere to post.

What are people's thoughts on this?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Dec 12, 2007)

mfrench said:
			
		

> Excellent.
> 
> I'm wondering if maybe I should try to revive the Traveler's Prologue.  That way I could include some other PCs while developing introductions to the Tor at a reasonable rate.  Otherwise, I will just tell you what happened to bring you to the tor, and ramp up the introduction rate.  The prologue would add the Beguiler soon, and then the ninja, so it would involve about half the group.  If it is revived, the shugenja/ranger pair would arrive next at the tor, so basically everyone has somewhere to post.
> 
> What are people's thoughts on this?




Next to be introduced..REVIVE!!!  I mean I am not trying to start or anything...


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm for whatever gets us all involved the quickest.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 13, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle, DrZombie, bento: please move your PCs to the OOC thread.

Once everyone is checked in there, the idea is that there are going to be a couple of things going on until everyone is brought to the same place.

The IC thread: Master Chen is there, and Kerim and Otaru would be introduced next.
The Prologue: Li and Ryo are in it, and they would be joined by Kenji basically immediately.  (In fact, I might cut to him there in the next post tonight).
This only leaves out Sen.  For him, I plan on feeding him further background information until he reaches the one (or both) of the other threads.  We can do this on the OOC thread if that's alright with you.

That would get everyone involved with something effectively as soon as they check in at OOC.  I will do my honest best to update each of them at least once a day, which I've been able to do IC.

The other alternative is to bring people into the tor as fast as possible, but I'd be dictating lots of actions which the PCs might have some input into.

Either way, please let me know your inclination one way or the other.

Edit: GlassEye, Amazing: your votes have been cast, you will be taken care of soon.


----------



## mfrench (Dec 13, 2007)

bento: Do you have any thoughts on Otaru's interaction with Kerim as a background?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 14, 2007)

Fine for me and Sen.


----------



## mfrench (Jan 4, 2008)

We now have a character without a player.  If bento shows up again, he can certainly re-claim his shugenja.  But since Otaru is tied into this already, if someone out there wants to join the group as a shugenja, they should speak up, and possibly take over one of the PC's in the IC thread.  I would allow moderate alteration to him, but the race and class are set in stone.  Spell, skill, feat, and equipment selection would be open.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry about this, but I will be without ready internet access for a while (prob 2 weeks) so feel free to have old Chen witter on about anything in his combination of old West hobo and wise Chinese sage. :d


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 25, 2008)

BUMP! 

I'm having fun being nutso, but I do agree that someone has to go and take the plunge. Go for it, Sen!


----------

